# Best e caller



## D_Sandrock

Looking for the best bang for my buck. Considering either the foxpro wildfire2 or primos turbo dogg. looking for input on either thanks


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

fox pro all the way

best customer service around,they sound great,work great

best of all made in the good ol USA

hard to beat that combination

i have a firestorm


----------



## youngdon

That is sound advice. Pun intended.


----------



## savage12

I have the primos seems to work pretty good, sounds are good. I would say you would be ok to go with either or. Good reviews on both units.


----------



## SHampton

A guy gave me an alpha dog and I used it just to check it out. I put it back in the box and it amazes me how anyone can be pleased with one. I never promote any products of any kind but you can not deny FoxPro calls are superior to all the others. I use a CS24B and it's all I will ever use


----------



## Deadshotjonny

i was between the alpha dogg and the wildfire last year. i chose the alpha dogg cuz i thought i'd get more product for the money. then i did break it. totally my fault. i then went with a wildfire and its amazing. i thought i thought it was gunna be adowngrade. but i was wrong. it has better sound, better remote, and the fact that it has foxbang is nice. i liked the alpha doggs expert hunts, but i found out downloading sounds and making my own on the computer is better, and you can do it really easily. i Vote the wildfire!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

it doesnt matter what model of FOXPRO you go with

you just cant go wrong when you go FOXPRO

i love my firestorm :wub:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> fox pro all the way
> 
> best customer service around,they sound great,work great
> 
> best of all made in the good ol USA
> 
> hard to beat that combination
> 
> i have a firestorm


*FOXPRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!---------------sb*----{ Hellfire--spitfire, model 48--nx3--zr7--no real problems with any of my calls --model 48 was one of the first ones out and it still works perfect}


----------



## dwtrees

Foxpro all the way. Looking to upgrade to a CS24B if I can find one.


----------



## SHampton

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## dwtrees

Thank you.


----------



## SHampton

Saw where a guy had a Krakatoa for sale. I have a 10 watt and a 15 watt and the one he has is a 30 watt. It takes 20 AA batteries, a little much if you ask me and I'm sure it's huge. Call FoxPro and see if they have any refurbished ones.


----------



## dwtrees

Thats a good idea. I was looking at thier site earlier and the new CS24C only has 5 presets and the TX1000 remote. Does a guy need more than 5?


----------



## SHampton

I like the Tx500 with the 10 presets. My buddy has the Shockwave with the Tx1000 and I don't like it as well. It has a lot of functions that I would never use. Do you need more than 5? probably not but I like having 10 because I switch sounds a lot.


----------



## dwtrees

I just got done looking at my sounds on my wilfire and yes I use more than 5 so I am going to hold out for the CS24B instead of the C version. I found I use 8 different sounds most of the time so the 10 presets will be real handy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

If I had the money, I would get a Minaska... the only problem, I've heard their CS isn't good.


----------



## 3dogsdown

I've used mouth calls (I stink at these) and Johnny Stewart ($30) calls and have called in just as many dogs as with my Alpha Dogg or buddies Fox Pro (don't know which model for sure), so I'm not real sure it makes much difference. Sure is nice to play with the 700,000,000 different sounds though. :getrdone:


----------



## prairiewolf

+1 on the above, nowadays I almost think you have a better chance of calling them in with a mouth call just because there are so many e-callers out there blasting away !! I watched a truck yesterday drive a little ways down a dirt road , stop and hold (what looked like a spit fire or wildfire) out the window and play it for a little while and then drove a few 100 yds and did it again !!!!!

No wonder this country is in the mess we are !!!!! STUPID STUPID PEOPLE


----------



## shaneatkinson82

I feel until I can get the hang of mouth calls an e-caller is for me. What Fox Pro would yall recommend if trying to stay under $200. The price is what has me looking at the Primos Turbo Dogg.


----------



## dwtrees

Get the Foxpro Wildfire II, they sell for 199 here. You wont be sorry.


----------



## kiyote

I personally prefer mouth calls. less chat to carry


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have the shockwave. I just ordered a icotec to test. Supposedly 300 remote range (further that I'll ever use it) WT sound files. We'll see how it sounds and works.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 22magnum

Foxpro shockwave! !!!!!!


----------



## shaneatkinson82

dwtrees said:


> Get the Foxpro Wildfire II, they sell for 199 here. You wont be sorry.


Thanks. I looked at this one some. Can you set up time sequences i.e; 10 min, 20 min, etc, sequence calling? The site wasn't to detailed going to read the user manual later.


----------



## dwtrees

I use the free program Audocity and then you can make up you own sequences and put in blank spaces (no sound) or repeat the call or whatever you want to do.

But as far as the Wildfire having that capability, the answer is no, have to spend more for those features. The Foxbang works verry well though and is a nice feature for the low end ecaller from Foxpro. If I could ever find a CS24B I would sell my Wildfire.


----------



## prairiewolf

I second on the program Audacity !! Not only can you make sequences but you can have different volumes of the sounds set so you arent having to hit up and down on the remote. But to me the best e-caller for all around calling is the Foxpro Scorpion. It is very small can fit in a jacket or vest pocket, will hold up to 200 sounds. If you think you need more volume then it has 2 external jacks for speakers and I highly recommend a TOA speaker, which is the same speaker as on the CS24B or the karatoka. They are a little more expensive but imo well worth it. I carry mine in the vehicle, when every I am hunting any type of game. I also like hands calls best just for predators though and like said above, call for few seconds and wait 5-10 min before calling again and make sure to watch closely, without any movement.


----------



## brianmidmich

I did the low end first and then upgraded to the CS24B . My suggestion is to save up your money and go with the CS24. You can find them used a lot of the time for 200 more than your looking to spend.

I regret not just getting it first. Lesson learned and hope you can learn from my mistake. Good luck


----------



## youngdon

fr3db3ar said:


> I have the shockwave. I just ordered a icotec to test. Supposedly 300 remote range (further that I'll ever use it) WT sound files. We'll see how it sounds and works.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


I for one will be interested in the icotecs performance.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

22magnum said:


> Foxpro shockwave! !!!!!!


22magnum, how many coyotes a year do you shoot with the shockwave?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> I for one will be interested in the icotecs performance.


 Me to... I can barely put gas in my Jeep.


----------



## fr3db3ar

22magnum said:


> Foxpro shockwave! !!!!!!


22magnum, how many coyotes a year do you shoot with the shockwave?

Ummm none. It's just a caller ????

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## fr3db3ar

22magnum. It looks like you need a carrier for that beast.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## fr3db3ar

The icotec sounds ok but nothing special IMO. I don't particularly care for the remote using a 9v and the caller doesn't have a 1/4-20 base hole to mount on a tripod.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 22magnum

fr3db3ar said:


> 22magnum. It looks like you need a carrier for that beast.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


I fits in my backpack fine. And none it just calls em in.


----------



## shaneatkinson82

dwtrees said:


> I use the free program Audocity and then you can make up you own sequences and put in blank spaces (no sound) or repeat the call or whatever you want to do.
> 
> But as far as the Wildfire having that capability, the answer is no, have to spend more for those features. The Foxbang works verry well though and is a nice feature for the low end ecaller from Foxpro. If I could ever find a CS24B I would sell my Wildfire.


Where are you getting the sounds to add to Audacity?


----------



## shaneatkinson82

shaneatkinson82 said:


> Where are you getting the sounds to add to Audacity?


Disregard this question, just found Varmint Al


----------



## dwtrees

There are some sounds in the download section on here also.


----------



## SHampton

I have the ico 500 also.


----------



## fr3db3ar

How do you like it Scott? I don't really want to start a WT library at their prices.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## C2C

Wish I'd seen this thread before I started one on the coyote discussion .Lots of good info for those of us considering our first e-caller .,said I would never get one but safety concerns is getting the best of me .


----------



## prairiewolf

C2C, I wouldnt stop using your hand calls even if you get an e-caller. Just make 1-2 series on the hand calls to get their attention and then turn the e-caller on. I have been doing this for a long time and it seems to work very well for me. I think they are responding to the hand call (more emotion than most e-calls) but the e-caller than keeps their eyes away from you.


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> C2C, I wouldnt stop using your hand calls even if you get an e-caller. Just make 1-2 series on the hand calls to get their attention and then turn the e-caller on. I have been doing this for a long time and it seems to work very well for me. I think they are responding to the hand call (more emotion than most e-calls) but the e-caller than keeps their eyes away from you.


Thanx for the reply , but don't get me wrong .. I'm not totally dropping the hand calls . My concern is the growing number of supposedly endangered Grizzlies in my area . I'd rather have their attention centered on a caller than me ,should they happen to show up . My intent would be to use the e-caller until I feel the bears have gone to sleep for the winter , then switch back to my fav hand calls .. Something of a pride thing too I guess .LOL


----------



## dwtrees

I wouldn't want a grizzly around me either. Sounds like a good plan until they go back to bed for the winter.


----------



## prairiewolf

poe, that is what I was thinking . Use the hand call for 1-2 series and then turn on the e-caller. This way you still get sounds they respond to and if a grizz comes in you most likely have already turned on the e-caller and their attention will be away from you. The only problem would be if there were a grizz very close when you first call.


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> poe, that is what I was thinking . Use the hand call for 1-2 series and then turn on the e-caller. This way you still get sounds they respond to and if a grizz comes in you most likely have already turned on the e-caller and their attention will be away from you. The only problem would be if there were a grizz very close when you first call.


Most of my calling spots are pretty open , so I will take your advice and still open up with the hand calls then switch. I know you can put more emotion into a set that way . I always let the area settle down after arriving and take a REAL GOOD look around before I start .. but who knows , they could still be close . I'll let you know how it goes .


----------



## C2C

Well I purchased the Foxpro wildfire 2 after lots of great advice , $199.99 from a local sports store . Haven't hunted with it yet , but am impressed by ease of operation and the fact that all instructions are in English !! LOL ..Looking forward to another great year .


----------



## shaneatkinson82

C2C said:


> Well I purchased the Foxpro wildfire 2 after lots of great advice , $199.99 from a local sports store . Haven't hunted with it yet , but am impressed by ease of operation and the fact that all instructions are in English !! LOL ..Looking forward to another great year .


You'll be amazed at how easy it is to add and subtract your own downloaded sounds and to add additional foxpro sounds. Get you a lil $5 tripod for it if you want to get it out of the dirt.


----------

